# World War Two Vets For MY Neighbors



## Lon (Dec 22, 2017)

I am amazed at the number of vets living here where I live. http://www.oakmontoffresno.com/ They are all older than me but single like me. Several pilots like Falcon. They are all sound of mind and though use a cane or walker they are pretty self sufficient. As a Korean Vet I am just a kid. One 97 year old looks 65 and does have his 85 year old wife who looks 60 living with him. I am finding Oakmont to be quite an amazing place to live with lots of stories.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so pleased you're enjoying your new home @Lon. Is it like a luxury hotel , can your friends and family visit any time they like?

BTW How did your hosting of the family dinner go?


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I'm so pleased you're enjoying your new home @Lon. Is it like a luxury hotel , can your friends and family visit any time they like?
> 
> BTW How did your hosting of the family dinner go? The dinner for 20 went very well in the Private Dining Room.


 Yes Friends and family can visit any time and can join me for breakfast lunch or dinner I let staff know in advance if I will have guests.

Just so no one gets the idea that I am daddy big bucks let me share with you what I pay monthly.$5,000 USD. My former apartment cost me $1,250 per month plus I paid for my Cable TV, Wi Fi, food and apartment cleaning and used Uber to go on appointments.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2017)

"Glad you are enjoying your new home. January is almost here so are you excited?   Glad you are almost "activated".


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2017)

Lon, you did good choosing that place for your home.  Enjoy !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2018)

It's great that you love your new home and are have such interesting neighbors. Lovely grounds and interior...yes you did well.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Lon,I clicked on the link,your new place looks wonderful.It reminds me of the retirement community my parents lived in Hanover,NH,"Kendal at Hanover".They lived there from '92-'03
I'm happy for you,making new friends with your neighbors and every body else you meet Sue


----------

